# E-Plus questions



## luv_maui (Jul 12, 2020)

Has anyone used e-plus on worldmark exchanges recently?  We have like 5 flexchanges with eplus where we’ve eplus’d one flexchange for another, been charged for the eplus new flexchange but not credited back the previous charged flexchange.  And, if one eplus trades a 9,000 credit OGS for a week in flexchange, shouldn’t I get back my 9,000 credits sometime after being charged 4,000 credits?  Will this all eventually work itself out or is II just not reporting the eplus’d cancellations and only charging for the new eplus’d new week exchanged for?  I’ve written owner support and copied wbwexchange@wyn.com With a Reply it’ll take 3-4 weeks but it’s been 5 weeks since many of the eplus trades.

also, needing to cancel/eplus a 9,000 II exchange outside 60 days tomorrow to have any chance of getting some decent week in return, but it would be my 2nd of 3 eplus, so could trade for anything for sept 2021 so could then use last eplus for anything that comes up thru sept 2021, but have several of these already due to pandemic, so wondering if better to eplus into a flexchange (within 59 days) I hopes I’d get credited back 9,000 credits and get charged 4,000 credits so at least I’d get 5,000 net credits back and call the 4,000 credits simply an expense instead of getting another week using last eplus for a week I really can’t use because I have too many already, but concerned I’ll get charged another 4,000 without any return of my 9,000.  Whew, long-winded complex question.  Thanks for any recommendations/suggestions/experienced thoughts.


----------



## 77JC (Jul 12, 2020)

I have used e-plus on two separate exchanges in the past three months-one a 10,000 point exchange, one a flexchange.  Both times I was charged again when using e-plus and not credited back.  Both times took a call to WM and an audit to get my points credited to my account.  One audit took over a week, but the other happened overnight.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2020)

According to the II rules, if your exchange cost more points you pay (for all members who exchange using points).  If your exchange costs less you don't get anything back.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> According to the II rules, if your exchange cost more points you pay (for all members who exchange using points).  If your exchange costs less you don't get anything back.


Didn’t know that, but good to know.  That eliminates then the strategy to exchange for a flex change, in order to eventually get back 5,000 pts and eat 4,000 pts.  But I thought I read somewhere on WMowners.com that you did get a refund, but have never eplus’d a full priced WM exchange for a flex change.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> According to the II rules, if your exchange cost more points you pay (for all members who exchange using points).  If your exchange costs less you don't get anything back.



This doesn't apply to WM.  WM has different rules that apply especially with exchanges.  Those not familiar with how it operates to avoid giving advise based on how it works with other systems.    Follow the recommendations on wmowners.com.   
Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> This doesn't apply to WM.  WM has different rules that apply especially with exchanges.  Those not familiar with how it operates to avoid giving advise based on how it works with other systems.    Follow the recommendations on wmowners.com.
> Sue


Is it in the written rules and if so where?  As a practical matter wm owners have a different process where the points are refunded and then taken again but my understanding is that was quirk in the process not the rules of II eplus.  II makes the rules.  My advice is based on the rules.  If it doesn't happen that you get fewer points taken out, you can't argue with II.  You can try to argue with WM because that isn't the way they did it in the past.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 16, 2020)

I dont recall ever seeing a report of someone getting credits back on an exchange - but it was theorized to work that way.

And since II is the "moving party" in an ePlus transaction, they should take ownership of any problems IMHO.  Their whole "it's WM" is a crock. They initiate the refund/replace transaction, and everytime I have had a problem with ePlus, WM has had a far more detailed transaction history then II.

My data point in that statement is they do the "refund/replace" even when there is no change in the number of credits involved. I mean how hard is it, to balance that activity internally and not even mess up my WM account with the in/out activity.


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 18, 2020)

On a request first II exchange using WM credits, I received my credits back every time I did an exchange, including with eplus.  I have made dozens of re-trades with WM credits using eplus since eplus was first introduced.  However, my past 3 II re-trades have not resulted in any credits back even though they have deducted credits for the new trades.  These re-trades have all been in the last 2 months.  I made a call and have a case opened so that the Exchange department will investigate so I can get my credits returned.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 4, 2022)

Resurrecting an old thread. Marathoner, did you ever get your credits refunded ?


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes, I got them all back.  But the problem persists and its really inconvenient to have to call, explain the situation and then eventually get the credits back, usually several weeks later.  I think there is a fair amount of turnover at WM so the agents don't really understand all the details like we do, especially with regards to II exchanges.  I was talking to a WM ownercare rep that said she is considered a veteran because she had been working there for 3 years now.  That said, everyone at WM that I deal with have a customer-oriented attitude so they try to be helpful


----------

